# NAP Bloodrunner evaluation.



## itsslow98 (Aug 3, 2010)

NAP F.O.C is a 3" 2 blade! But its for crossbows and is 170grain.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

itsslow98 said:


> NAP F.O.C is a 3" 2 blade! But its for crossbows and is 170grain.


This broadhead is a totally different head and way too heavy.


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

They worked well for me too. Shot a buck with one on Oct 2nd. He dropped within sight of my stand. They are a little noisy in flight, but I don't think that the deer was able to react in time anyway. I can overlook that - I'll be shooting these heads for a while.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

I was surprised they flew dead on with my field points.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Got the 3 blade 100gr. Bloodrunners on my arrows as we speak, just waiting for an opportunity to see them in action!


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

The Bloodrunner is substantially better thought out and substantially stronger than the Rage and it's obvious looking at them.


----------



## bowhunter1527 (Jan 30, 2011)

Shot at 3 deer with them and only hit 1. Never found the 1 i hit had good blood then just stopped. I sighted in with then and everything. Plus they whistle for me. They might work well for other pple but my experience with them as been nothing but a negative one.


----------



## jakkmeyer (Oct 3, 2011)

I tried them last year. Missed a buck at 40 yards They fly nothing like a field point shoots low and to the right everyone with the two blade. Back to fuzzy for me


----------



## Sprague103 (Jun 14, 2011)

I haven't been able to shoot a deer with mine yet. I messed around with rage and g5 t3s couldn't get the t3s to stay togeather. I really like the consept of the bloodrunner 2 blade and got a 4 pack for the same price as the 3 pack of rage.


----------



## pasteve1976 (May 29, 2008)

inconsistant flight. i believe they are opening in flight from time to time.threw mine in the trash.


----------



## titlewave (Nov 29, 2008)

So funny that some people hate these and others love them 

I have had unreal luck with mine and every single deer i have shot with them have died close by 9-9 in 1.5 season since my switch from slick tricks).

First off : Proper shot placment is key , becasue if you hit a deer wrong , they dont die no matter what broadhead you use.

Second: if you think speed is causing them to not work , you are dead wrong. I use these in my PSE TAC15 which is shooting 430 fps, and they fly dead on out to 100 yards with deadly accuracy.

I killed a huge buck 10 point 140 incher this last weekend at 48 yards with the crossbow and a 3 blade Bloodrunner , the deer made it 25 ft and piled up. The arrow went in just left of the shoulder high at a big angle down through the ribs/lungs and top or heart , out the other side of the cheast and cut the deers arm right off between the knee joint. Found the arrow 10 inches deep in the dirt intact.

To each his own , but i think they are Bad AZZ .......if you have any you want to sell PM me as i am bruning through them quick this year.....


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

They fly dead on the money for me, the 2 blade heads shot dead on out to 70yds. I see no reason why they would fly for some and not others. As far as people saying they are opening in flight? They are already open and just expand when they hit the deer. 

My cousin had a friend who said they would not fly right my cousin took them. He went straight home screwed on the one the guy had been shooting. First shot was dead on the money. I think some guys cannot shoot consistently and blame the heads. Puzzles me why some say they will not shoot.

For people who lose deer with them; it is simple as putting the head where it is supposed to go and the deer will die.


----------



## AK0tA (Nov 8, 2011)

My only complaint about these so far is that they do not package the deer for me when they hit. I mean really for $32 you would think they would process the deer as well. Mine fly like field points for me.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I have taken 9 deer in 2 seasons with the 2 blade blood runners .They work great for me I have only had one deer go over 40 yrd's after the hit .That one was my fault I hit him a little lower than I wanted to ,But I still found him .


----------

